# Il Milan vorrebbe un settlement. Lunga trattativa con Uefa.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.

Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.

Gazidis, come già riportato, ha presentato alla Uefa il piano di sviluppo e esposto il desiderio di crescita frenato dal FPF. Ma il Milan non vuole guerre.

*Gazzetta*: l'incontro di ieri è stato cordiale ma la Uefa resta ferma sulle proprie posizioni e sentenze mentre il club rossonero vuole ripresentarsi davanti al TAS in particolare per quel pareggio di bilancio fissato al 2021, considerato troppo stringente. Chissà se in futuro l'Uefa potrà concedere una proroga considerato che il club rossonero per rilanciarsi ha bisogno di investire.

*Repubblica*: l'incontro di ieri tra Gazidis e Uefa è stato cordiale a l'AD ha ribadito che raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021, per un club che vuole investire, è cosa praticamente impossibile. Gazidis ha fatto intendere anche che il Milan vuole spendere a gennaio, ma prima vuole un segnale dalla Uefa. Elliott non vorrebbe arrivare allo scontro ma se le cose non cambieranno è pronto anche a chiedere danni alla Uefa in sede civile oppure a portare la questione davanti alla corte di giustizia europea. Ma Elliott, insieme ad altri club, potrebbe decidere di creare una Superlega europea modello Usa. Cosa avvenuta anche per il basket. Quello che è possibile nell'immediato tra Milan e Uefa, invece, è raggiungere un accordo per evitare sanzioni relative al bilancio 2017/2018.

Come riportato da *Tuttosport* in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio, c'è aria di mediazione tra Uefa e Milan, ma i tempi saranno lunghi. Il Milan ha ribadito la propria linea: troppo poco tempo per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio. Se l'Uefa darà più margine, si potrà arrivare ad un accordo, in caso contrario il Milan andrà al TAS. Milan dunque in attesa di una riposta dall'Uefa, quindi mercato praticamente bloccato e senza botti. E per il mercato estivo? Si vedrà, in quanto se il Milan andrà al TAS, la risposta del tribunale sportivo arriverà in 3-6 mesi. E ci potrebbe anche essere l'appello ai tribunali ordinari.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> Gazidis, come già riportato, ha presentato alla Uefa il piano di sviluppo e esposto il desiderio di crescita frenato dal FPF. Ma il Milan non vuole guerre.



CVD. Mercato di gennaio bloccato. Vedremo cosa si inventeranno per il mercato estivo.

Ognuno si faccia la propria idea....


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> Gazidis, come già riportato, ha presentato alla Uefa il piano di sviluppo e esposto il desiderio di crescita frenato dal FPF. Ma il Milan non vuole guerre.



È la UEFA che ci ha dichiarato guerra.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> CVD. Mercato di gennaio bloccato. Vedremo cosa si inventeranno per il mercato estivo.
> 
> Ognuno si faccia la propria idea....



Vedremo
Io credo che succederà l’opposto


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> Gazidis, come già riportato, ha presentato alla Uefa il piano di sviluppo e esposto il desiderio di crescita frenato dal FPF. Ma il Milan non vuole guerre.



.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> Gazidis, come già riportato, ha presentato alla Uefa il piano di sviluppo e esposto il desiderio di crescita frenato dal FPF. Ma il Milan non vuole guerre.



È evidente che si cerchi un modo per investire sulla squadra,se no avrebbero accettato la prima sentenza ed alzato le mani...


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> È evidente che si cerchi un modo per investire sulla squadra,se no avrebbero accettato la prima sentenza ed alzato le mani...



Se vuoi investire tenti in tutti i modi un voluntary. Andare alla ricerca di un settlement, per un club calcistico è puro tafazzismo pedatorio.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vuoi investire tenti in tutti i modi un voluntary. Andare alla ricerca di un settlement, per un club calcistico è puro tafazzismo pedatorio.



Cmq hai più margini di manovra rispetto al pareggio in 2 anni.
L'Inter alla fine la stà ricostruendo la squadra sotto settlement.


----------



## Molenko (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> CVD. Mercato di gennaio bloccato. Vedremo cosa si inventeranno per il mercato estivo.
> 
> Ognuno si faccia la propria idea....



Se non vogliono spendere cosa è stato preso a fare Paqueta per 35 milioni?


----------



## CarpeDiem (12 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Se non vogliono spendere cosa è stato preso a fare Paqueta per 35 milioni?



Per prendersi il richiamo DALL'UEFA ed avere la scusa per non spendere più


----------



## overlord (12 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Per prendersi il richiamo DALL'UEFA ed avere la scusa per non spendere più



Gomblotto!!


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

*Gazzetta: l'incontro di ieri è stato cordiale ma la Uefa resta ferma sulle proprie posizioni e sentenze mentre il club rossonero vuole ripresentarsi davanti al TAS in particolare per quel pareggio di bilancio fissato al 2021, considerato troppo stringente. Chissà se in futuro l'Uefa potrà concedere una proroga considerato che il club rossonero per rilanciarsi ha bisogno di investire.*


----------



## Djici (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> ...



Chiedere un seetlement? 
Ma veramente?


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

*Repubblica: l'incontro di ieri tra Gazidis e Uefa è stato cordiale a l'AD ha ribadito che raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021, per un club che vuole investire, è cosa praticamente impossibile. Gazidis ha fatto intendere anche che il Milan vuole spendere a gennaio, ma prima vuole un segnale dalla Uefa. Elliott non vorrebbe arrivare allo scontro ma se le cose non cambieranno è pronto anche a chiedere danni alla Uefa in sede civile oppure a portare la questione davanti alla corte di giustizia europea. Ma Elliott, insieme ad altri club, potrebbe decidere di creare una Superlega europea modello Usa. Cosa avvenuta anche per il basket. 

Quello che è possibile nell'immediato tra Milan e Uefa, invece, è raggiungere un accordo per evitare sanzioni relative al bilancio 2017/2018.*


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'incontro di ieri tra Gazidis e Uefa è stato cordiale a l'AD ha ribadito che raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021, per un club che vuole investire, è cosa praticamente impossibile. Gazidis ha fatto intendere anche che il Milan vuole spendere a gennaio, ma prima vuole un segnale dalla Uefa. Elliott non vorrebbe arrivare allo scontro ma se le cose non cambieranno è pronto anche a chiedere danni alla Uefa in sede civile oppure a portare la questione davanti alla corte di giustizia europea. Ma Elliott, insieme ad altri club, potrebbe decidere di creare una Superlega europea modello Usa. Cosa avvenuta anche per il basket.
> 
> Quello che è possibile nell'immediato tra Milan e Uefa, invece, è raggiungere un accordo per evitare sanzioni relative al bilancio 2017/2018.*



Io mi auguro che la versione corretta sia questo. Lo spero proprio...


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Per prendersi il richiamo DALL'UEFA ed avere la scusa per non spendere più



Diabolico questo Leonardo


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> ...



Non mi aspetto nulla.
Ci fosse comunque qualche colpo importante lo sapremo già entro due/tre giorni.
Sarebbe una barzelletta illudere i tifosi con i tre giorni invernali del condor.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che la versione corretta sia questo. Lo spero proprio...



La cosa inquietante è che siamo ancora a un nulla di fatto. Doveva essere l’incontro decisivo, e invece siamo fermi ai “se, ma, forse”


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Gennaio 2019)

> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.


Sono abbastanza certo che intendessero "chiedere un Voluntary" e che abbiano sbagliato a scrivere.
Il settlement non va chiesto, ce lo danno e basta.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che intendessero "chiedere un Voluntary" e che abbiano sbagliato a scrivere.
> Il settlement non va chiesto, ce lo danno e basta.



In realtà si può concordare anche un settlement (ci sono dei precedenti in proposito), ovviamente con misure più stringenti rispetto a un voluntary e senza i benefici di quest'ultimo.
Quello che invece non lascia alcun margine di manovra è quando negano pure il settlement.


----------



## mil77 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa inquietante è che siamo ancora a un nulla di fatto. Doveva essere l’incontro decisivo, e invece siamo fermi ai “se, ma, forse”



Ma che incontro decisivo! Lo stesso Leonardo nella conferenza ha detto che sarebbe stato un incontro interlocutorio


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 12 gennaio 2019, ieri con l'incontro tra Gazidis e la Uefa è appena iniziata la trattativa tra il club rossonero e la stessa Uefa. Non sono emerse direttive per il mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Il Milan vorrebbe avviare un percorso che porti ad un settlement agreement ed in più capire che sarà valutato il rosso di bilancio 2017/2018.
> 
> ...



A sto punto pare evidente quanto temevo qualche settimana fa quando uscì la sentenza. Cioè che il pareggio di bilancio continuerà ad essere valutato su un triennio. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso preoccuparsi del bilancio 17/18 com'è scritto nell'articolo. Andare a bilancio pari nel 21 significa recuperare i danni fatti da fassone


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che incontro decisivo! Lo stesso Leonardo nella conferenza ha detto che sarebbe stato un incontro interlocutorio



con calma, tanto mica c'è fretta

prossimo incontro con l'UEFA sulla spiaggia a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> È la UEFA che ci ha dichiarato guerra.



Loro hanno versato sangue per primi. Hanno sparato per primi.

Lasciami spendere. Lasciami spendere perché se no scateno una guerra che non ti sogni neppure....

Lasciami spendere .......


----------



## Casnop (12 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che la versione corretta sia questo. Lo spero proprio...


Intrieri ieri a Radio Rossonera, citando una propria fonte in Elliott, ha esposto la presunta proposta di Elliott alla Uefa per una possibile definizione amichevole della controversia con Nyon: in sostanza, il riconoscimento di una libertà di investimento per il club con mezzi propri, presumibilmente per un periodo limitato, senza ricorso ad indebitamento presso terzi, contro il rilascio di garanzie a propria firma sul saldo passivo di esercizio, presumibilmente una cassa su conto vincolato per l'importo occorrente, purché quest'ultima computata entro il patrimonio netto ai fini della verifica del rispetto della break even rule, non meno che se quella somma fosse conferita al club in conto capitale. In altri termini, una riedizione del Voluntary Agreement, ancorato tuttavia al rispetto dei meno trenta milioni di sbilancio su base triennale, senza prescrizioni particolari nel periodo intercorrente. Una modalità per liberare mezzi della proprietà per finalità di investimento, fino all'obiettivo dell'equilibrio economico e finanziario, e l'inizio della fase di autofinanziamento del club. La Uefa avrebbe deciso di approfondire la proposta che, ove preludesse ad un accordo, porrebbe nel nulla il ricorso presentato al Tas-Cas. Non abbiamo elementi per accreditare questa ipotesi, ma è da considerarsi ragionevole.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Loro hanno versato sangue per primi. Hanno sparato per primi.
> 
> Lasciami spendere. Lasciami spendere perché se no scateno una guerra che non ti sogni neppure....
> 
> Lasciami spendere .......



Dovremmo mandarci i tuoi avatar a trattare con la Uefa, no Gazosa


----------



## Pampu7 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Intrieri ieri a Radio Rossonera, citando una propria fonte in Elliott, ha esposto la presunta proposta di Elliott alla Uefa per una possibile definizione amichevole della controversia con Nyon: in sostanza, il riconoscimento di una libertà di investimento per il club con mezzi propri, presumibilmente per un periodo limitato, senza ricorso ad indebitamento presso terzi, contro il rilascio di garanzie a propria firma sul saldo passivo di esercizio, presumibilmente una cassa su conto vincolato per l'importo occorrente, purché quest'ultima computata entro il patrimonio netto ai fini della verifica del rispetto della break even rule, non meno che se quella somma fosse conferita al club in conto capitale. In altri termini, una riedizione del Voluntary Agreement, ancorato tuttavia al rispetto dei meno trenta milioni di sbilancio su base triennale, senza prescrizioni particolari nel periodo intercorrente. Una modalità per liberare mezzi della proprietà per finalità di investimento, fino all'obiettivo dell'equilibrio economico e finanziario, e l'inizio della fase di autofinanziamento del club. La Uefa avrebbe deciso di approfondire la proposta che, ove preludesse ad un accordo, porrebbe nel nulla il ricorso presentato al Tas-Cas. Non abbiamo elementi per accreditare questa ipotesi, ma è da considerarsi ragionevole.



Ma i tempi di risposta?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (12 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Se non vogliono spendere cosa è stato preso a fare Paqueta per 35 milioni?



Paqueta è stato definito prima della sentenza UEFA, che poi infatti ci ha pure fatto un richiamo ufficiale per il suo acquisto. A tempistiche invertite non avremmo manco Paquetà, quindi ringraziamo Leonardo che è riuscito ad agire in fretta ed abbastanza sottotraccia ed ha concluso l'acquisto prima della sentenza UEFA.


----------



## Casnop (12 Gennaio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma i tempi di risposta?


Non è stato riportato, ma certamente prima della udienza del Tas-Cas di Losanna, perché la negoziazione in corso sarebbe finalizzata ad estinguere quel procedimento tramite una conciliazione. Losanna sarebbe comunque informata dei colloqui in essere tra le parti, a suo dire.


----------



## Molenko (12 Gennaio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Paqueta è stato definito prima della sentenza UEFA, che poi infatti ci ha pure fatto un richiamo ufficiale per il suo acquisto. A tempistiche invertite non avremmo manco Paquetà, quindi ringraziamo Leonardo che è riuscito ad agire in fretta ed abbastanza sottotraccia ed ha concluso l'acquisto prima della sentenza UEFA.



Ecco appunto, è quello che stanno cercando di farvi capire. Non possono spendere più di tanto perché non si può, non perché non si vuole. Poi se si pensa che siccome siamo fighi, abbiamo 7 champions, siamo il Milan, abbiamo fatto la storia del calcio, ecc. possiamo evadere qualsiasi regola (e non me ne frega nulla di quello che fanno PSG e City, che hanno comunque un fatturato superiore) lascio perdere ogni discorso.


----------



## Milanlove (12 Gennaio 2019)

tutto tempo perso. 
Mi sembra di tornare all'anno scorso con Fassone che prendeva tempo, incontriamo l'UEFA, facciamo chiarezza, vediamo qui, vediamo là.... poi la UEFA applica le regole che tutti gli altri club al mondo conoscono tranne noi e i nostri dirigenti. Poi cadiamo dal pero e ci scandalizziamo.

Dobbiamo vendere per comprare? Dobbiamo risparmiare? Dobbiamo recuperare il tempo perso negli ultimi 3-4 anni? Dobbiamo ricoìominciare da giovani semisconosciuti che costano poco? Facciamolo!! Non perdiamo più tempo! Non prendiamoci in giro!
Ricominciamo dal basso, ma ricominciamo! Basta prese per i fondelli facendo intendere che se la UEFA molla il colpo noi diventiamo il Real Madrid nel giro di 2 anni. Invece di pensare agli avvocati di Elliot, pensiamo a chi a chi vendere e a chi comprare realisticamente. Pensiamo a Sensi e Duncan e non a Milinkovic Savic a 10 di prestito oggi e 120 il riscatto l'anno prossimo grazie agli avvocati...


----------



## EmmePi (12 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> tutto tempo perso.
> Mi sembra di tornare all'anno scorso con Fassone che prendeva tempo, incontriamo l'UEFA, facciamo chiarezza, vediamo qui, vediamo là.... poi la UEFA applica le regole che tutti gli altri club al mondo conoscono tranne noi e i nostri dirigenti. Poi cadiamo dal pero e ci scandalizziamo.
> 
> Dobbiamo vendere per comprare? Dobbiamo risparmiare? Dobbiamo recuperare il tempo perso negli ultimi 3-4 anni? Dobbiamo ricoìominciare da giovani semisconosciuti che costano poco? Facciamolo!! Non perdiamo più tempo! Non prendiamoci in giro!
> Ricominciamo dal basso, ma ricominciamo! Basta prese per i fondelli facendo intendere che se la UEFA molla il colpo noi diventiamo il Real Madrid nel giro di 2 anni. Invece di pensare agli avvocati di Elliot, pensiamo a chi a chi vendere e a chi comprare realisticamente. Pensiamo a Sensi e Duncan e non a Milinkovic Savic a 10 di prestito oggi e 120 il riscatto l'anno prossimo grazie agli avvocati...



Ve volevo sta vita tifavo Lazio! 

Che cavolo dici, queste sono regole di una associazione calcistica, non leggi dello stato o della UE.
Se certe regole sono sbagliate bisogna combatterle o fregarsene! Secondo te è normale che io ho una società con possibilità economiche smisurate e tu mi obblighi a vivacchiare? Secondo te non posso spendere quel che cavolo mi pare e ripianare a fine anno con aumenti di capitale?
E' assurdo dai!

Per me sarebbe anche il caso di fregarsene, spendere ciò che si vuole e vedere cosa fa la uefa a riguardo. Se il Milan acquista top player ti sembra che altri top club non faranno lo stesso? (psg-city) e la uefa che fa? Caccia tutti dalle coppe?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (12 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ve volevo sta vita tifavo Lazio!
> 
> Che cavolo dici, queste sono regole di una associazione calcistica, non leggi dello stato o della UE.
> *Se certe regole sono sbagliate bisogna combatterle o fregarsene!* Secondo te è normale che io ho una società con possibilità economiche smisurate e tu mi obblighi a vivacchiare? Secondo te non posso spendere quel che cavolo mi pare e ripianare a fine anno con aumenti di capitale?
> ...



E chi decide, di grazia, SE quelle regole sono sbagliate?Tu?Io?l'AC Milan?Ti faccio notare che quelle regole sono in vigore dal 2011, non è che le hanno comunicate l'altro ieri a Leonardo e Gazidis via What's Up. Ed il FPF è stato chiesto,sottoscritto ed approvato da tutte le leghe calcistiche affiliate all'UEFA, non è una decisione "calata improvvisamente dall'alto per decisione di Platini". Platini ha fondato il FPF raccogliendo i gridi di dolore delle federazioni calcistiche europee, stufe di vedere club fallire poichè liberi di spendere e spandere a debito, fare acquisti che non si potevano permettere e che invece continuavano a fare (sempre a debito chiaramente), falsando di conseguenza le competizioni nazionali ed internazionali.Se vuoi spendere e spandere te lo devi poter permettere, regolando i conti a fine anno, come si fa alle partite di carte: chi si alza dal tavolo, deve prima regolare i conti e pagare le eventuali perdite della partita appena conclusa, prima di poter partecipare ad un'altra partita. E noi prima per metterci a posto, piaccia o meno, dobbiamo regolare i conti del triennio 14-17, chiuso con un disavanzo di circa -250 mln di euro contro un massimale aggregato di -30; e poi, quel meraviglioso -126 mln di euro prodotto da Fantozzi&Filini lo scorso anno. E consideriamo anche che pure il bilancio dell'annata in corso sarà sicuramente in rosso.
E la nostra risposta a tutto ciò è che noi delle regole, pur conoscendole, ce ne siamo sbattuti i ******** per 6 anni; e adesso che i nodi vengono al pettine, e tali regole ci vanno dritte in c*lo, allora si fà la guerra all'UEFA cattiva che ci vuole male (per quale oscuro motivo poi l'UEFA dovrebbe voler male ad un club che,per certi versi, ha scritto la storia dell'UEFA stessa rimane un mistero...).A leggere certi personaggi sembra che le nostre sfighe, ultimamente, dove per ultimamente intendo gli ultimi 7 anni, siano sempre imputabili al destino avverso, alla gente che ci vuole male, ai complotti oscuri dell'UEFA che ci odia, alle eclissi di luna e le congiunzioni astrali sfavorevoli, a Berlusconi che ci comanda segretamente, a mio nonno che se avesse avuto tre palle era un flipper, ecc.
Io non ce la faccio più.E mi scuso, EmmePi, se questo sembra un attacco personale nei tuoi confronti, lungi da me....io, se devo contestare, contesto sempre e solo le idee, non le persone che propugnano tali idee.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Gennaio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E chi decide, di grazia, SE quelle regole sono sbagliate?Tu?Io?l'AC Milan?Ti faccio notare che quelle regole sono in vigore dal 2011, non è che le hanno comunicate l'altro ieri a Leonardo e Gazidis via What's Up. Ed il FPF è stato chiesto,sottoscritto ed approvato da tutte le leghe calcistiche affiliate all'UEFA, non è una decisione "calata improvvisamente dall'alto per decisione di Platini". Platini ha fondato il FPF raccogliendo i gridi di dolore delle federazioni calcistiche europee, stufe di vedere club fallire poichè liberi di spendere e spandere a debito, fare acquisti che non si potevano permettere e che invece continuavano a fare (sempre a debito chiaramente), falsando di conseguenza le competizioni nazionali ed internazionali.Se vuoi spendere e spandere te lo devi poter permettere, regolando i conti a fine anno, come si fa alle partite di carte: chi si alza dal tavolo, deve prima regolare i conti e pagare le eventuali perdite della partita appena conclusa, prima di poter partecipare ad un'altra partita. E noi prima per metterci a posto, piaccia o meno, dobbiamo regolare i conti del triennio 14-17, chiuso con un disavanzo di circa -250 mln di euro contro un massimale aggregato di -30; e poi, quel meraviglioso -126 mln di euro prodotto da Fantozzi&Filini lo scorso anno. E consideriamo anche che pure il bilancio dell'annata in corso sarà sicuramente in rosso.
> E la nostra risposta a tutto ciò è che noi delle regole, pur conoscendole, ce ne siamo sbattuti i ******** per 6 anni; e adesso che i nodi vengono al pettine, e tali regole ci vanno dritte in c*lo, allora si fà la guerra all'UEFA cattiva che ci vuole male (per quale oscuro motivo poi l'UEFA dovrebbe voler male ad un club che,per certi versi, ha scritto la storia dell'UEFA stessa rimane un mistero...).A leggere certi personaggi sembra che le nostre sfighe, ultimamente, dove per ultimamente intendo gli ultimi 7 anni, siano sempre imputabili al destino avverso, alla gente che ci vuole male, ai complotti oscuri dell'UEFA che ci odia, alle eclissi di luna e le congiunzioni astrali sfavorevoli, a Berlusconi che ci comanda segretamente, a mio nonno che se avesse avuto tre palle era un flipper, ecc.
> Io non ce la faccio più.E mi scuso, EmmePi, se questo sembra un attacco personale nei tuoi confronti, lungi da me....io, se devo contestare, contesto sempre e solo le idee, non le persone che propugnano tali idee.



Platini avrà pure ascoltato le grida delle federazioni calcistiche, ma i fatti hanno dimostrato che la formula scelta per il fpf cristallizza i rapporti di forza tra le squadre in maniera decisiva e quasi insuperabile. Inutile che il Dortmund sia bravissimo a prendere giocatori giovani, valorizzarli e magari vincere una Bundesliga quando si allineano i pianeti se poi arriva il Bayern che fattura il doppio e glieli frega a zero. Stesso discorso per l'Atletico, che alla lunga non riuscirà a reggere il confronto con Real e Barcellona. Stesso discorso per il Napoli, che pur operando benissimo sul mercato non ha possibilità contro il mostro Juventus. Quando c'è una disparità di potenziale economico e di immagine così enorme è praticamente impossibile competere più di una stagione, a meno di non poter compensare con investimenti esterni della proprietà. In realtà il modo migliore di bilanciare le cose sarebbe un qualche tipo di salary cap, secondo me.

C'è poi da dire anche un'altra cosa, perché società come la Juventus, il City e il Psg dovrebbero beneficiare delle centinaia di milioni investiti pre-fpf (con relativo patrimonio in giocatori) mentre una società con proprietà nuova che vuole rilanciarsi non può investire un euro? Se nemmeno Elliott corrisponde ai requisiti per il Voluntary allora nessuno rispetterò mai quei criteri...


----------



## Davide L (12 Gennaio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Platini avrà pure ascoltato le grida delle federazioni calcistiche, ma i fatti hanno dimostrato che la formula scelta per il fpf cristallizza i rapporti di forza tra le squadre in maniera decisiva e quasi insuperabile. Inutile che il Dortmund sia bravissimo a prendere giocatori giovani, valorizzarli e magari vincere una Bundesliga quando si allineano i pianeti se poi arriva il Bayern che fattura il doppio e glieli frega a zero. Stesso discorso per l'Atletico, che alla lunga non riuscirà a reggere il confronto con Real e Barcellona. Stesso discorso per il Napoli, che pur operando benissimo sul mercato non ha possibilità contro il mostro Juventus. Quando c'è una disparità di potenziale economico e di immagine così enorme è praticamente impossibile competere più di una stagione, a meno di non poter compensare con investimenti esterni della proprietà. In realtà il modo migliore di bilanciare le cose sarebbe un qualche tipo di salary cap, secondo me.
> 
> C'è poi da dire anche un'altra cosa, perché società come la Juventus, il City e il Psg dovrebbero beneficiare delle centinaia di milioni investiti pre-fpf (con relativo patrimonio in giocatori) mentre una società con proprietà nuova che vuole rilanciarsi non può investire un euro? Se nemmeno Elliott corrisponde ai requisiti per il Voluntary allora nessuno rispetterò mai quei criteri...



Il discorso non fa una piega e corrisponde al lato negativo del FFP che a lungo andare allontanerà milioni di tifosi da questo sport.
Il FFP salva i Club ma annienta il sogno, e l'intrattenimento segna il sogno non esiste, dunque il calcio è destinato a morire.


----------



## Milanlove (12 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ve volevo sta vita tifavo Lazio!
> 
> Che cavolo dici, queste sono regole di una associazione calcistica, non leggi dello stato o della UE.
> Se certe regole sono sbagliate bisogna combatterle o fregarsene! Secondo te è normale che io ho una società con possibilità economiche smisurate e tu mi obblighi a vivacchiare? Secondo te non posso spendere quel che cavolo mi pare e ripianare a fine anno con aumenti di capitale?
> ...


la juve partendo dalla serie B, in epoca di ffp è arrivata a vincere 7 scudetti di fila, 2 finali di champions, quest'anno si è comprata C.Ronaldo... tutto con le regole del ffp e con la competenza dei propri dirigenti. 
Gli altri top club le regole le rispettano, non vanno a frignare dalla UEFA perchè non sono in grado di costruire una squadra vincente.
Io un po' mi vergogno che il Milan sia praticamente l'unico grande club d'Europa che si incontra periodicamente con l'UEFA perchè per la propria incompetenza manageriale, non è in grado di sopravvivere in questo sistema calcio dove invece vivono tutti gli altri grandi-medi-piccoli club. Mi immagino quelli della UEFA ogni volta che vedranno i nostri nuovi dirigenti di turno presentarsi ad elemosinare sconti, scorciatoie, agevolazioni, penseranno robe del tipo "come si è ridotto l'AC Milan...".
Inter e Roma sono ora due club discretamente lanciati (sopratutto i cugini), sono partiti da situazioni peggiori alla nostra, perchè noi non dovremmo essere in grado di fare lo stesso?
E soprattutto pensi che Elliot possa spendere più di Suning, Abramovich, Real, Barca, Sceicchi e compagnia? Elliot è un fondo il cui scopo è guadagnare, non fare aumenti di capitale per divertirsi e vedere il proprio giocattolino vincere stile Berlusconi o Moratti.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Gennaio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Platini avrà pure ascoltato le grida delle federazioni calcistiche, ma i fatti hanno dimostrato che la formula scelta per il fpf cristallizza i rapporti di forza tra le squadre in maniera decisiva e quasi insuperabile. Inutile che il Dortmund sia bravissimo a prendere giocatori giovani, valorizzarli e magari vincere una Bundesliga quando si allineano i pianeti se poi arriva il Bayern che fattura il doppio e glieli frega a zero. Stesso discorso per l'Atletico, che alla lunga non riuscirà a reggere il confronto con Real e Barcellona. Stesso discorso per il Napoli, che pur operando benissimo sul mercato non ha possibilità contro il mostro Juventus. Quando c'è una disparità di potenziale economico e di immagine così enorme è praticamente impossibile competere più di una stagione, a meno di non poter compensare con investimenti esterni della proprietà. In realtà il modo migliore di bilanciare le cose sarebbe un qualche tipo di salary cap, secondo me.
> 
> C'è poi da dire anche un'altra cosa, perché società come la Juventus, il City e il Psg dovrebbero beneficiare delle centinaia di milioni investiti pre-fpf (con relativo patrimonio in giocatori) mentre una società con proprietà nuova che vuole rilanciarsi non può investire un euro? Se nemmeno Elliott corrisponde ai requisiti per il Voluntary allora nessuno rispetterò mai quei criteri...



Ma anche noi prima del FPF abbiamo avuto limiti di spesa zero, tanto quanto le squadre citate da te: solo che noi i soldi li abbiamo spesi malissimo, a differenza delle altre. Tutto lì.Con l'aggravante che noi, prima che entrasse in vigore il FPF eravamo una squadra top-mondiale, a differenza dei vari City,PSG, Chelsea,Tottenham.....


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E chi decide, di grazia, SE quelle regole sono sbagliate?Tu?Io?l'AC Milan?Ti faccio notare che quelle regole sono in vigore dal 2011, non è che le hanno comunicate l'altro ieri a Leonardo e Gazidis via What's Up. Ed il FPF è stato chiesto,sottoscritto ed approvato da tutte le leghe calcistiche affiliate all'UEFA, non è una decisione "calata improvvisamente dall'alto per decisione di Platini". Platini ha fondato il FPF raccogliendo i gridi di dolore delle federazioni calcistiche europee, stufe di vedere club fallire poichè liberi di spendere e spandere a debito, fare acquisti che non si potevano permettere e che invece continuavano a fare (sempre a debito chiaramente), falsando di conseguenza le competizioni nazionali ed internazionali.Se vuoi spendere e spandere te lo devi poter permettere, regolando i conti a fine anno, come si fa alle partite di carte: chi si alza dal tavolo, deve prima regolare i conti e pagare le eventuali perdite della partita appena conclusa, prima di poter partecipare ad un'altra partita. E noi prima per metterci a posto, piaccia o meno, dobbiamo regolare i conti del triennio 14-17, chiuso con un disavanzo di circa -250 mln di euro contro un massimale aggregato di -30; e poi, quel meraviglioso -126 mln di euro prodotto da Fantozzi&Filini lo scorso anno. E consideriamo anche che pure il bilancio dell'annata in corso sarà sicuramente in rosso.
> E la nostra risposta a tutto ciò è che noi delle regole, pur conoscendole, ce ne siamo sbattuti i ******** per 6 anni; e adesso che i nodi vengono al pettine, e tali regole ci vanno dritte in c*lo, allora si fà la guerra all'UEFA cattiva che ci vuole male (per quale oscuro motivo poi l'UEFA dovrebbe voler male ad un club che,per certi versi, ha scritto la storia dell'UEFA stessa rimane un mistero...).A leggere certi personaggi sembra che le nostre sfighe, ultimamente, dove per ultimamente intendo gli ultimi 7 anni, siano sempre imputabili al destino avverso, alla gente che ci vuole male, ai complotti oscuri dell'UEFA che ci odia, alle eclissi di luna e le congiunzioni astrali sfavorevoli, a Berlusconi che ci comanda segretamente, a mio nonno che se avesse avuto tre palle era un flipper, ecc.
> Io non ce la faccio più.E mi scuso, EmmePi, se questo sembra un attacco personale nei tuoi confronti, lungi da me....io, se devo contestare, contesto sempre e solo le idee, non le persone che propugnano tali idee.



In gran parte hai ragione, ma se ho una proprietà seria, forte, che mette a le garanzie sul tavolo prima di procedere con gli acquisti, perché non glielo puoi permettere?
Un po' come se, usando il tuo esempio del poker, mi fai sedere al tavolo ma con un tetto prefissato da te anche se io potrei andare oltre.. 
Mi pare assurdo.. 
Metti una fidejussione su tutto, i buchi a bilancio vanno coperti e stop.. Così hanno reso il giocattolo noioso e prevedibile.. Imparassero dalla NBA, dal loro modo di fare spettacolo e di rendere competitive tutte le squadre..


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la juve partendo dalla serie B, in epoca di ffp è arrivata a vincere 7 scudetti di fila, 2 finali di champions, quest'anno si è comprata C.Ronaldo... tutto con le regole del ffp e con la competenza dei propri dirigenti.
> Gli altri top club le regole le rispettano, non vanno a frignare dalla UEFA perchè non sono in grado di costruire una squadra vincente.
> Io un po' mi vergogno che il Milan sia praticamente l'unico grande club d'Europa che si incontra periodicamente con l'UEFA perchè per la propria incompetenza manageriale, non è in grado di sopravvivere in questo sistema calcio dove invece vivono tutti gli altri grandi-medi-piccoli club. Mi immagino quelli della UEFA ogni volta che vedranno i nostri nuovi dirigenti di turno presentarsi ad elemosinare sconti, scorciatoie, agevolazioni, penseranno robe del tipo "come si è ridotto l'AC Milan...".
> Inter e Roma sono ora due club discretamente lanciati (sopratutto i cugini), sono partiti da situazioni peggiori alla nostra, perchè noi non dovremmo essere in grado di fare lo stesso?
> E soprattutto pensi che Elliot possa spendere più di Suning, Abramovich, Real, Barca, Sceicchi e compagnia? Elliot è un fondo il cui scopo è guadagnare, non fare aumenti di capitale per divertirsi e vedere il proprio giocattolino vincere stile Berlusconi o Moratti.



La Juve nel periodo in cui è stato lanciato il FFP non ha saltato un anno di CL. 
Il Milan è fuori dal czlcio che conta da 8 anni. 
Elliott come fa a coprire e pagare le colpe di F, SB e AG? 
Come fa a dar valore al club se non può muoversi? 
Ci rendiamo conto che siamo destinati a restare fermi al palo perché la forbice si allargherà sempre di più?


----------



## Davidoff (14 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> la juve partendo dalla serie B, in epoca di ffp è arrivata a vincere 7 scudetti di fila, 2 finali di champions, quest'anno si è comprata C.Ronaldo... tutto con le regole del ffp e con la competenza dei propri dirigenti.
> Gli altri top club le regole le rispettano, non vanno a frignare dalla UEFA perchè non sono in grado di costruire una squadra vincente.
> Io un po' mi vergogno che il Milan sia praticamente l'unico grande club d'Europa che si incontra periodicamente con l'UEFA perchè per la propria incompetenza manageriale, non è in grado di sopravvivere in questo sistema calcio dove invece vivono tutti gli altri grandi-medi-piccoli club. Mi immagino quelli della UEFA ogni volta che vedranno i nostri nuovi dirigenti di turno presentarsi ad elemosinare sconti, scorciatoie, agevolazioni, penseranno robe del tipo "come si è ridotto l'AC Milan...".
> Inter e Roma sono ora due club discretamente lanciati (sopratutto i cugini), sono partiti da situazioni peggiori alla nostra, perchè noi non dovremmo essere in grado di fare lo stesso?
> E soprattutto pensi che Elliot possa spendere più di Suning, Abramovich, Real, Barca, Sceicchi e compagnia? Elliot è un fondo il cui scopo è guadagnare, non fare aumenti di capitale per divertirsi e vedere il proprio giocattolino vincere stile Berlusconi o Moratti.



Sulla Juventus, ormai mi sono stufato di ripetere che la loro scalata non è più possibile, il particolare contesto che gli ha permesso di dominare incontrastati e moltiplicare il loro fatturato non esisterà più in Serie A.
Inter e Roma per adesso sono squadre da qualificazione CL e tali resteranno ancora a lungo (se va bene, nel caso della Roma), proprio per l'impossibilità di investire pesantemente e ridurre il gap con i gobbi, o credete forse che l'Inter abbia qualche chance di avvicinarsi ad una squadra già molto più forte e profonda potendo spendere sul mercato la metà? Quest'anno hanno fatto un buon mercato, ma la Juventus ha fatto un mercato stellare e così sarà anche la prossima estate. Non c'è competizione in questo modo, il ristretto club PSG-Juventus-Bayern Monaco-Real-Barcellona vincerà almeno 16-18 dei prossimi venti campionati nazionali e svariate CL. Unica eccezione la Premier, lega resa competitiva dagli incassi TV e dalla loro distribuzione, il resto dei campionati nazionali non è più sport.


----------

